# General Topics > General Discussion & News > Photo of the Month! >  Which photo is the December photo of the month?

## John Clare

Please vote for the December Photo of the Month. In order to vote, look through these photos and then click the corresponding option (use the numbers - it makes it easier) in the poll above this message. Poll closes within 48 hours (sooner if enough votes).  Please note that our rules for entries change today, December 1st, but that doesn't have any bearing on _this_ poll.

*1 ("Froggy Reindeer" - Cathy Keifer):*
 


*2 (Red-Eyed Tree Frog - Agalychnis callidryas** - Chad0321):*
 


*3 (Chacophrys pierotti** - Minhocao):*
 


*4 (Strawberry Poison Dart Frog - Oophaga pumilio - Alex Shepack):*
 


*5 (Lemur Leaf Frog - Hylomantis lemur - Lee Hancock):*
 


*6 (White's Dumpy Tree Frogs - Litoria caerulea - Chris/into):*
 


*7 (American Toads - Bufo americanus - Colin/coltiger):*
 


*8 (Golden Bell Frogs - Litoria aurea - Ebony):*
 


*9 (Vietnamese Mossy Frog - Theloderma corticale - Tom Highum):*
 


*10 (Isla Escudo de Veraguas race of the Strawberry Poison Dart Frog - Oophaga pumilio - John):*
 


*11 (White's Tree Frogs with Cuddly Stuffed Frogs - Snoopfroggyfrog):*

----------


## John Clare

Please vote.

----------

